# Lightake (Popbuying) shipping new record!



## daniel0731ex (Aug 27, 2010)

yay!


















6 Days Shipping!! W00t!


..

..

....

..

..

..

..

....

..

..

..

..

....

..

..

..

..

..









..

..

....

I can't find my Photo ID...

..

....

..

..


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome. Just ordered. I hope I have mine by the end of next week.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 27, 2010)

I had 1 week shipping  very close.

Pink cubes FTW


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 27, 2010)

I had 5 day shipping. sorry. D:


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 27, 2010)

wooo....sub-1(week)! :tu

Next step must be to make four other orders and see if you can get sub-1 week in average!


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 27, 2010)

I HAD 4 DAY SHIPPING NO LIE man. to CA


----------



## David0794 (Aug 27, 2010)

Collecting Items since 8/21/2010 9:02:04 AM...
My previous order arrived in 8 days, I think.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 27, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I HAD 4 DAY SHIPPING NO LIE man. to CA



Regular shipping?


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > I HAD 4 DAY SHIPPING NO LIE man. to CA
> ...



Yes


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 28, 2010)

that must mean that they shipped it to HK Post and HK post processed it, and sent it to you in ONE DAY.
:O


----------



## gon (Aug 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I HAD 4 DAY SHIPPING NO LIE man. to CA




I got 5 day shipping to CA. Lightake is awesome.


----------



## Neo63 (Aug 28, 2010)

=O Lightake is so much better than Popbuying...I got a 3 week shipping


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 28, 2010)

I got 2 MONTH shipping from popbuying =( (they were on vacation.)


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 28, 2010)

How long does it take, normally, for an order to come to LA from Lightake? I just bought magics and a clock.


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 28, 2010)

Dang, Lightake and Popbuying aren't the same company are they?


----------



## Ron (Aug 28, 2010)

I once had a 3 day shipping from Deal Extreme. For a $3.21 item...


----------



## bobso2 (Aug 28, 2010)

My arrived in 8 days! it was amazing


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 28, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> Dang, Lightake and Popbuying aren't the same company are they?


They are.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> XXGeneration said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, Lightake and Popbuying aren't the same company are they?
> ...



Then how come Popbuying has Maru 4x4 and Lightake doesn't?


----------



## theace (Aug 28, 2010)

my pop buying order took 2 weeks. Lets see how my lightake one does. I'll order on sept 10.


----------



## oval30 (Aug 30, 2010)

i dont get it. i have a tracking number but the information does not get updated. I only have the date and time it was shipped and that is it. I ordered my stuff 2 weeks ago. I live in NJ, USA


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 30, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > XXGeneration said:
> ...



ok, ths is how it started out.

It was originally called dealpe****t, but they got into trouble for selling knockoff V-cubes (6x6&7x7), so paypal suspended their account. So they made another website that is basically the clone of the original, the only difference is that the site's name have an extra dash in it. It doesn't do the job to trick paypal very well, so they removed the site and created another one called pop*****g, and it worked for a quite long period of time, but i think some jackass reported them to paypal and it was suspended again. Now the new site's name is L***take.

[srcsm]Oh and btw, this message is NOT referring to lightake nor popbuying [/srcsm]


----------



## theace (Aug 30, 2010)

Love both sites haha! Does pop accept debit card / credit card payments?

EDIT: I Just failed... Of course they do... :fp


----------

